# Brabus Black Baron



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

> Brabus has unveiled the limited edition E V12 sedan, "The Black Baron".
> 
> Based on the new 2010 Mercedes E-Class W 212, the E V12 features a 6.0-liter V12 biturbo bored out to 6.3-liters producing 800 hp and 1420 Nm of torque (it's electronically limited to 1,100 Nm). While details are limited, Brabus outfitted the engine with a ram-air system, a quad-exhaust, and revised engine electronics.
> 
> ...




























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Those wheel arch covers look horrible


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I know, looks like some electric car from the future.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Fender skirts?!


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

Holy Bat-mobile Batman!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

uggggg


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

they really couldn't find a better place for those wheel weights? :tsk:


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

Manu said:


> Those wheel arch covers look horrible


X2......and 875.ooo.oo for it too...I know any 10 are being made,but still WHY??


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

The wheel arch covers/rear fender insert pretty much kill it from a looks standpoint, maybe its removable. However, I dig the flat black and front bumper. Sounds like a beast though..tons of power and torque but how will it put it down (if at all). They had the same issue with the Brabus rocket (CLS) and the SL. Tons of power but couldn't really drive it because it would just constantly spin the wheels.


----------



## Silentelysium (Feb 11, 2008)

That is pretty goddamn hideous.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Manu said:


> Those wheel arch covers look horrible


+1
seriously wtf!!


----------

